# Gaming Rig @ 65K



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 10, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Mostly playing games like (DOTA 2, battlefield 4, watch dogs, elder scrolls.. old and new games) apart from this post processing of photographs and running IDE for andriod and UX development

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:65 (max) would love it if it can be done in 60.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:not any time soon

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 gb (am also open to 32GB ssd and buyign more memory at a later stage)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes please, 21 inch one would be fine. I had dell SS2404L in mind.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Mouse, keyboard  and speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: 1st weekend in July.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:I have done it before and this one  i would be doing this one myself  as well.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Pune. Lamington road or online which ever is cheaper.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I had the following components in mind, but as i am not upbeat with the latest tech,I would surely benefit a lot from your opinions. 

AMD fx 8320
AMD R9 270X
Corsair 8GB Vengeance RAM
Corsair 650W SMPS
CM Elite 431 Plus cabinet


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2014)

AMD FX8320 -10200,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4GBx2) -5800,
Antec VP650P -4500,
CM N200 -2900,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3000,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB -15000,
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB -5800,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Dell S2240L LED IPS 22" -8600,
Logitech MK200 -800.
TOTAL -63,600.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

i5 4570 -13k
gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.2k
r9 280x - 23k
kingston hyperx blu 8gb - 4.7k
WD Caviar Blue 1 tb -3.7k
Antec VP550P -3.5k
deepcool tesseract - 2.5k
Dell S2240L -8.5k
get ssd later.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks guys, both these builds look awesome. i am not partial towards amd or intel. 
I did check the benchmarks and i5 4570 is way better in single threaded processes and beats most of the other areas by a slim margin.
So should i go with the I5 build?
Also in the amd build would it be worth it going for 8350 instead of 8320?

*cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4570-vs-AMD-FX-8320



*cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4570-vs-AMD-FX-8350


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

for gaming, i5+280x > i5+ 270x > fx +270x (from suggested configs)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i5 4570 -13k
> gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.2k
> r9 280x - 23k
> kingston hyperx blu 8gb - 4.7k
> ...



+1 for this. 280X will be a lot better than 270X.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys, i will start the process of ordering the parts, BTW any idea on what UPS i could buy, i don't want a UPS that works like an inverter (i've had that problem in the past).. Also the mentioned prices are from online dealers right? Any idea if i would be able to get good products for cheaper prices on Lamington road, i just want to be sure before I make that arduous journey to Mumbai from Pune, if you any idea on shops in Pune please do tell... also whose r9 280X should I buy?

Again thanks a lot for the responses...

- - - Updated - - -

May be i am being greedy, but is it worth saving more and going in for a Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 instead of i5 4570, keeping rest of the config same?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

you may get lower prices locally. bargain more . for 280x, try asus DCii or msi ones.
xeon may not improve gaming experience for the present games,period.
for the ups,get the apc 1100va one.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you may get lower prices locally. Bargain more :d. For 280x, try asus dcii or msi ones.
> Xeon may not improve gaming experience for the present games,period.
> For the ups,get the apc 110va one.



1100va


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 1100va



yups


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yups




Does make more sense.. 


Again any idea on shops i can buy in Pune from?

Plus should i go for Seasonic S12II620 instead?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> Does make more sense..
> 
> 
> Again any idea on shops i can buy in Pune from?
> ...



well, no idea. let members from Pune suggest shops. you can look at online portals too..

- - - Updated - - -

seasonic s12ii 620 is a very strong unit. you can go with it if your budget permits.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> well, no idea. let members from Pune suggest shops. you can look at online portals too..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> seasonic s12ii 620 is a very strong unit. you can go with it if your budget permits.



Then i will go with seasonic, I also saw on it depot that there is a processor i5 4590 which has a higher base frequency than 4570 and is cheaper is something wrong with that processor or i can even get that?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> Then i will go with seasonic, I also saw on it depot that there is a processor i5 4590 which has a higher base frequency than 4570 and is cheaper is something wrong with that processor or i can even get that?



cheaper ? get it asap! but make sure the availability before depositing the money. there is an online helping portal.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 12, 2014)

I cannot get it now, have to wait for next month, lets hope its still available then..

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I have decided to go for the following build, much more what i had asked for but i just got greedy, please do tell me if something is unnecessary.. Thanks


i5-4570 or i5-4590             13800                          
Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H      7140 
Asus Radeon R9 280X        22600
kingston hyperx blu 2* 4gb 5000
WD Caviar Blue 1 tb           4000
Seasonic S12II620             5750
deepcool tesseract             2600
Dell S2240L                       8599
APC Back UPS 1100            5500
Total                                 75049


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

attachment not available. better upload it in imgur and post the link here.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> I cannot get it now, have to wait for next month, lets hope its still available then..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



If you can skip the UPS now and get one later then get this config instead-

FX 8320 (10400)
CM Hyper 101 (1500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7150)
Kingston HyperX 4 GB 1600 MHz (2725)
WD Blue 500 GB (3100)
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB (32800)
Seasonic S12II 620 (5700)
Deepcool Teressect (2700)
Logitech MK200 (750)
Dell S2240L (8500)

total: 75,325

R9 290 will be much much much better than 280X



rijinpk1 said:


> attachment not available. better upload it in imgur and post the link here.



It's visible. Check again.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice config
290


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It's visible. Check again.



attachment is not visible on firefox,even now. but works fine on chrome!.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 12, 2014)

so intel i5 4570+280x < amd fx8320 + 290??

intel i5 config wouldnt require the external cooler stock would do so in 2.5 K more i can even get the intel config with 290, is that worth it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

if you can go for i5 +290, get it. it is worth the money.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 12, 2014)

Hmm i am conflicted, would 290 be an overkill? just wanted to make sure that if I buy i5 +280x would I feel that i wish i would have gone for 290 (I know it would depend on the games i will play but if anyone has experience on this it would help)...
If you see my original budget was 60K and this has snowballed into something else


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> attachment is not visible on firefox,even now. but works fine on chrome!.



I viewed from Firefox.



AkashSrivastava said:


> Hmm i am conflicted, would 290 be an overkill? just wanted to make sure that if I buy i5 +280x would I feel that i wish i would have gone for 290 (I know it would depend on the games i will play but if anyone has experience on this it would help)...
> If you see my original budget was 60K and this has snowballed into something else



If you can play with few eye candies turned off then 280X will be fine. For 1080p @ everything max 290 is the way to go.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

In the configuration suggested by Harshil you can opt for a i5 4570 processor and Gigabyte B85M D3H motherboard and you will have a i5+290 rig.

Now this overshoots your initial  budget of 60k by 25℅. But am assuming you have increased it as everyone is suggesting in that range.(am unable to view the attachment). This will have more gaming potential.
But for the other softwares you have mentioned I leave it to the experts.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 12, 2014)

hmm got it and this might be a stupid question but i5 4570 wouldnt be a bottle neck at all for 290 right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> hmm got it and this might be a stupid question but i5 4570 wouldnt be a bottle neck at all for 290 right?



nope

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> I viewed from Firefox.



well, i am still not able to. will check what the problem is.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 12, 2014)

cool, thanks a lot guys.. I will post with the bought build and prices soon.... cheers and thanks again


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 12, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> cool, thanks a lot guys.. I will post with the bought build and prices soon.... cheers and thanks again



IF you are buying UPS, then shell out a little more and get *apc br1000g-in* @7.4k.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 12, 2014)

not anytime soon but will surely keep that in mind

- - - Updated - - -

I had a little advancement and one of my friends is coming down from US, but sadly he can carry only one thing, so what should i get...i checked out ASUS 290x

*www.amazon.com/Asus-R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5-ASUS-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00HSY1TBK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1402582201&sr=8-4&keywords=r9+290x

this would be around 34K

is this worth the hassle?
or should i just get 290 for a lesser price? Apart from that would ASUS give me international warranty on this?
If not this i can even get the CPU the intel i7 4770K is around 19K over there


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

you wont get any international warranty. better purchase from here.also sapphire r9 290 trix is available at 32.8k on mdcomputers and it is much cooler too. asus dc2 for r9 290 is same as reference design(bad cooler design indeed) and temperature reaches 90+ degrees.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 12, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> I cannot get it now, have to wait for next month, lets hope its still available then..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Hi
can you please tell me from where you are purchasing the things ?? (online)


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok, so there is nothing I can buy from us? And if overheating is a problem should I revert to 280x?

- - - Updated - - -



cydialover1 said:


> Hi
> can you please tell me from where you are purchasing the things ?? (online)



Mostly online not yet sure from where mostly multiple places... Or lamington road mumbai


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> Ok, so there is nothing I can buy from us? And if overheating is a problem should I revert to 280x?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



sapphire tri -x is the best you can get for r9 290.

- - - Updated - - -

you can buy cpu from abroad. i think intel offers international warranty. dont know much.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 13, 2014)

hmm, willl check it but of what i checked yesterday i wasn't saving much on processor,  1-2K...if there is no international warranty then i don't feel it would be worth that


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> hmm, willl check it but of what i checked yesterday i wasn't saving much on processor,  1-2K...if there is no international warranty then i don't feel it would be worth that



yep. better get it from here itself. peace of mind is better than a piece of cake.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol.. Do i need to change my case R9 290, if yes tell me another case I was looking at 400r, awesome but expensive..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> Lol.. Do i need to change my case R9 290, if yes tell me another case I was looking at 400r, awesome but expensive..



400r is really good. also look at antec gx700 at 4k for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Just read on the sapphire site that tri-x requires a 750W supply, in that case a  Seasonic S12II620 5750 wouldnt cut it out right??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> Hey Just read on the sapphire site that tri-x requires a 750W supply, in that case a  Seasonic S12II620 5750 wouldnt cut it out right??



it is plenty. believe me, these sites quote more than what is required sometimes with ridiculous psu requirement. look at various reviews of r9 290 and check the power consumption.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is plenty. believe me, these sites quote more than what is required sometimes with ridiculous psu requirement. look at various reviews of r9 290 and check the power consumption.



what if you use a 800W for it ?? i mean to be on safer side ? or that could be dangerous too ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> what if you use a 800W for it ?? i mean to be on safer side ? or that could be dangerous too ?



every psu has an efficiency curve. they tend to exhibit high efficiency at typically around 60-75% of its rated capacity. lower the load, lower is the efficiency.at maximum load again the efficiency decreases. for your case stick to the suggested one . there is no harm in getting higher wattage psu though.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> every psu has an efficiency curve. they tend to exhibit high efficiency at typically around 60-75% of its rated capacity. lower the load, lower is the efficiency.at maximum load again the efficiency decreases. for your case stick to the suggested one . there is no harm in getting higher wattage psu though.



okay well i have changed somethings ... is it still enuf ?


Processor:  Intel E3 1230 V3 or Intel i5 4670
MotherBoard: Gigabyte B85M D3H or H87M D3H
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 650
Cabinet: Deepcool Teressect or other


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

for hdd, opt for wd blue or black. and for cabinet ,get antec gx700. tesseract does not seems to be a good match for r9 290


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

Leave reviews. Am personally using the same card with 620 unit. No issues so far


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 18, 2014)

hmm, i did check various benchmark as well, i high loads the 290 consumed around 480W. hope that leaves more than enough for the rest


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> hmm, i did check various benchmark as well, i high loads the 290 consumed around 480W. hope that leaves more than enough for the rest



290 alone?? post link please


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> hmm, i did check various benchmark as well, i high loads the 290 consumed around 480W. hope that leaves more than enough for the rest



That's most likely with the whole rig, but then 480 W seems a bit low. Anyways, post the link.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7601/60587.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7601/60588.png

this is done with Intel Core i7-4960X overclocked at 4.2GHz.


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 18, 2014)

My bad.. Thats was the whole system power consumption value.... not just 290, sorry for the confusion.. thanks for the charts rijinpk1

Alas you see what you want to believe..


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> *images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7601/60587.png
> 
> *images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7601/60588.png
> 
> this is done with Intel Core i7-4960X overclocked at 4.2GHz.



thats too much for R9 290 that may result to more heat
should i get the GTX 770 ???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> thats too much for R9 290 that may result to more heat
> should i get the GTX 770 ???



290 and 770 cost the same and 290 is much much faster than 770. And the heat is nothing unmanageable. Keep proper cable management, proper air flow and you'll be good.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> thats too much for R9 290 that may result to more heat
> should i get the GTX 770 ???



AnandTech Portal | Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Review: Our First Custom Cooled 290
see if you want performance or not.. gtx 770 is almost close to 290 in price but the performance is much higher, of-course at an additional cost of power draw.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 290 and 770 cost the same and 290 is much much faster than 770. And the heat is nothing unmanageable. Keep proper cable management, proper air flow and you'll be good.


well the GtX 770 costs 26000 m.snapdeal.com/product/zotac-gtx-770-graphic-card/1436354
and R9 290 costs about 32000


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 18, 2014)

And then there is this one too

MSI Geforce GTX770 TF 2GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (N770 TF 2GD5-OC)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> well the GtX 770 costs 26000 m.snapdeal.com/product/zotac-gtx-770-graphic-card/1436354
> and R9 290 costs about 32000





ravi847 said:


> And then there is this one too
> 
> MSI Geforce GTX770 TF 2GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (N770 TF 2GD5-OC)



But guys browse through the benchmarks the Sapphire card is almost 1.5 to 2x the performance of GTX 770 as a matter of fact it competes GTX 780, so R9 is the choice for performance & not to mention that as resolution goes higher the difference is more pronounced. 

As far as the thermal design considerations are there I believe that the Sapphire card is quiet capable of remaining cool enough, so R9 is the smarter choice


----------

